# Help



## DrPepper8412 (Jun 18, 2006)

I am having trouble getting a good shot of an acrylic pen I turned today. What tips do you have for taking a picture worthy of posting?


----------



## DCBluesman (Jun 18, 2006)

There are many good suggestions on how to photograph small items like handcrafted pens and such here.


----------



## Tanner (Jun 18, 2006)

I read through most of the photo discussions here and made myself a booth. Case and PVC from Home Depot. I just drape a white sheet over it and hang one of those cheap clamp lights above it with a daylight 60 watt bulb in it. 

I put a 2 inch color sample square (Simply Grey from the Waverly Home Classics paint colors from Lowe's) to get the grey balance right for the pictures and save that setting to Adobe PhotoShop.  It really helps in getting the colors right. Use the Macro setting on your camera as well as the timer setting and a tripod for a steady picture.

The photo booth does come apart and fits into the case. I'll probably cut sections out of the foam to fit the pvc into. The light will fit into the case also, I just have to cut some foam out.  Other people have better stuff than me, however this works for me.

I just started this myself, so listen to what everyone says here, they are awesome and can help even a novice like myself.


----------



## godfreytoddanderson (Jun 21, 2006)

Can you post a couple of the pictures that you have taken for us?  That will help us know what problems you are having.

Todd


----------



## jdmyers4 (Jul 17, 2006)

One tool that I have found to be incredibly helpful in photographing small stationary items like pens is using a tripod for your camera.  The closer you get to an object with your camera, the more magnified any tiny shake affects your image.  Setting your camera on a tripod can help immensely.  

A tripod can also help you to be more efficient if you have similar multiple items (like pens) that you want to take pictures of.  It makes your job of taking product pictures incredibly easier.  

You can then concentrate on getting the lighting right.  Something I'm still learning to do.

John


----------



## gerryr (Jul 17, 2006)

Home Depot sells compact flourescent bulbs that have a color temperature of 5500K or 6500K, forgot exactly which.  That is the correct color temperature for taking pictures.  I use three of them, each equivalent to a 60 watt bulb in terms of lumens.  I have found that the pictures are better if I turn them on about 5 minutes before I take pictures.  I also use a standard photographic "gray card" that reflects 18% of the light that hits it.  I put it in the light box with the lights on, set the camera to aperture priority, set the aperture to f8 and, making sure the gray card fills the viewfinder, I depress the shutter release about halfway until it tells me what the shutter speed is.  I then switch the camera to manual and set the shutter speed(aperture is already set) and take a photo.  If it looks a bit light, I increase the shutter speed, and if it looks a bit dark I decrease it.  Usually, it is just about perfect.


----------

